#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: نصب برنامه هاي لازم بعداز نصب ويندوز

## bamsi

با سلام خدمت استادان عزيز
لطفا بفرماييد چه برنامه هايي بعد از نصب ويندوز لازم است كه نصب شوند مثل Java runtime Environmen,Net Java script...و غيره
و در ضمن چه نكات ديگري بايد لحاظ شوندتا مشتري يك ويندوز پايدار و سرحال داشته باشدو من يك نصب حرفه اي كنم؟
با تشكر پيشاپيش از همه عزيزان

----------

*17mousavi*,*akbarof*,*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*amiric*,*d.rmardin*,*hassan99*,*kh@sh*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

درود
برنامه هایی که فرمودید برای اجرای نرم افزارهای کاربردی لازمه
Java script
Java runtime Environmen
Microsoft .NET Framework
برنامه هایی هم برای تکمیل کار لازمه که باید مد نظر داشته باشید
از آنتی ویروس گرفته تا نرم افزارهای رایت- پلیرها - مجموعه افیس و غیره
که البته با توجه به XP یا 7 بودنش و نسخه 32 یا 64 بیتی هم متغیر خواهدبود
همچنین به نظر شخص خودم از ویندوز های دستکاری شده هم بهتره استفاده نکنید

----------

*akbarof*,*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*amiric*,*bamsi*,*d.rmardin*,*hassan99*,*kh@sh*,*lito*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*,*Sina_Browser*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## bamsi

استاد وشما هميشه كمك فوق العاده اي كرده ايد.متشكرم

----------

*A.R.T*,*ali_sha*,*amiric*,*d.rmardin*,*nekooee*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## akbarof

1-                                              Directx Jun2010
2-                    MICROSOFT MSXML 6.10.1129
3-       MICROSOFT MSXML CORE SERVICES 4.0 SERVICE PACK 3
4-                  Microsoft.NET.Framework.v4.5.1
5-              MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2008 REDISTRIBUTABLE PACKAGE
6-                       MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2010 REDISTRIBUTABLE PACKAGE

من بعد از نصب ویندوز اول اینا  و چندتا برنامه دیگه رو نصب میکنم بعد شروع به نصب سایر نرم افزار های کاربردی رایج میکنم

----------

*ali_sha*,*bamsi*,*d.rmardin*,*enter360*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## nekooee

اگر از ویندوز 7 به بالا استفاده میکنند نیاز به نصب Directx ندارند و هر بازی یا برنامه گرافیکی که نیاز به فایلهای dll اضافه باشه بعد از نصب یا خودش فایلهای مورد نیازش را به Directx اضافه میکند یا از شما میخواهد که به اینترنت وصل بشید و فایلهای مورد نیازش را دانلود کنید.
بقیه موارد هم مثل C++ و .. فقط زمانی نیاز هستند که شما برنامه ای را نصب کنید که پیش نیازش این موارد باشد و 99 درصد برنامه ها به گونه ای فایل Setup آنها ساخته شده که خودشان پیشنیازهایشان را نصب میکنند.

من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم بعد از نصب ویندوز اگر XP هست ( که انشا الله نیست ) .Net 2 را نصب کنید .NET 4 به بالا هم که روی XP پشتیبانی نمیشود. اگر ویندوز 7 نصب میکنید هم نیاز به نصب هیچ چیزی ندارید تا زمانی که برنامه خاصی نصب کنید و پیشنیازی لازم باشه و در صورتی که خودش نصب نکرد نصب میکنید.
java runtime هم البته خودش نصب نمیشه ولی بسیار کم استفاده است و در موارد بسیار نادر یک کاربر معمولی نیاز به استفاده از برنامه های جاوا پیدا میکند. اما اگر چنین برنامه هایی مورد استفاده هست میتوانید java RunTime را نصب کنید.

از نظر نرم افزاری مواردی که مورد نیاز شما هست بیشتر اینها هستند:
1- مرورگر فایرفاکس و گوگل کروم (آخرین ورژن)
2- دانلود منیجر
3- مسنجرهای مختلف
4- آنتی ویروس (ترجیحا فایروال نصب نکنید و فقط آنتی ویروس خالی نصب کنید. چون برای خیلی برنامه ها مشکل ایجاد میکنند فایروالها و کاربر باید کمی تخصص داشته باشد تا برای برنامه هایی که نیاز هست دسترسی های لازم را باز کند و اگر این تخصص نداشته باشید خیلی موارد مشکل پیدا میکند) توضیح اینکه اکثر آنتی ویروسهای مشهور دو نسخه دارند نسخه ای که هم انتی ویروس و هم فایروال هست و گران تر و نسخه ای که فقط آنتی ویروس هست و ارزان تر
البته اگر اطلاعات خیلی مهمی دارید و فکر میکنید ممکنه در معرض هک شدن و انواع spyware ها قرار میگیرید فایروال هم نصب کنید ولی باید کمی کار کردن با ان را یاد بگیرید.

5- office که بسته های آن  از موارد مورد نیاز همه کاربران کامپیوتر هست
6- winrar
7- KmPlayer یا پلیرهای دیگر
8-  Your Uninstaller Pro
البته اینها را من فقط پیشنهاد دادم و بسته به نیازتان می توانید خیلی چیزها را نصب کنید...

----------

*A.R.T*,*akbarof*,*amir99*,*bamsi*,*enter360*,*hassan99*,*NPTiak*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## bamsi

> 1-                                              Directx Jun2010
> 2-                    MICROSOFT MSXML 6.10.1129
> 3-       MICROSOFT MSXML CORE SERVICES 4.0 SERVICE PACK 3
> 4-                  Microsoft.NET.Framework.v4.5.1
> 5-              MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2008 REDISTRIBUTABLE PACKAGE
> 6-                       MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2010 REDISTRIBUTABLE PACKAGE
> 
> من بعد از نصب ویندوز اول اینا  و چندتا برنامه دیگه رو نصب میکنم بعد شروع به نصب سایر نرم افزار های کاربردی رایج میکنم


سلام و متشکرم که راهنمایی کردید.حتما موارد فوق را در نظر میگیرم.

----------

*akbarof*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## bamsi

> اگر از ویندوز 7 به بالا استفاده میکنند نیاز به نصب Directx ندارند و هر بازی یا برنامه گرافیکی که نیاز به فایلهای dll اضافه باشه بعد از نصب یا خودش فایلهای مورد نیازش را به Directx اضافه میکند یا از شما میخواهد که به اینترنت وصل بشید و فایلهای مورد نیازش را دانلود کنید.
> بقیه موارد هم مثل C++ و .. فقط زمانی نیاز هستند که شما برنامه ای را نصب کنید که پیش نیازش این موارد باشد و 99 درصد برنامه ها به گونه ای فایل Setup آنها ساخته شده که خودشان پیشنیازهایشان را نصب میکنند.
> 
> من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم بعد از نصب ویندوز اگر XP هست ( که انشا الله نیست ) .Net 2 را نصب کنید .NET 4 به بالا هم که روی XP پشتیبانی نمیشود. اگر ویندوز 7 نصب میکنید هم نیاز به نصب هیچ چیزی ندارید تا زمانی که برنامه خاصی نصب کنید و پیشنیازی لازم باشه و در صورتی که خودش نصب نکرد نصب میکنید.
> java runtime هم البته خودش نصب نمیشه ولی بسیار کم استفاده است و در موارد بسیار نادر یک کاربر معمولی نیاز به استفاده از برنامه های جاوا پیدا میکند. اما اگر چنین برنامه هایی مورد استفاده هست میتوانید java RunTime را نصب کنید.
> 
> از نظر نرم افزاری مواردی که مورد نیاز شما هست بیشتر اینها هستند:
> 1- مرورگر فایرفاکس و گوگل کروم (آخرین ورژن)
> 2- دانلود منیجر
> ...


سلام.توضیحات شما منطقی بنظر میرسد.متشکرم از اینکه اهمیت دادید.موفق باشید.

----------

*akbarof*,*enter360*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## akbarof

با اجازه استاتید عزیز و جناب آقای نکویی گرامی:

بعد از نصب ویندوز کسی نمیاد نرم افزاز و بازی نصب کنه  اول باید درایور ها نصب بشن و برای نصب کامل درایور ها به تمام اون مجموعه ها ی که گفتم نیاز هست البته واسه هر سیستم فرق میکنه ولی من اینا رو همه واسه همه مشتری ها بعد از نصب ویندوز انجام میدم

بعد از نصب درایورها و برنامه کاربردی یک سری چیزی ها دیگه هم نصب میکنم مثلا بعد از نصب Player  ها برنامه ی K-Lite.Codec.Pack رو نصب میکتم تا تمام  پخش کننده ها قادر باشند تمام فرمت ها رو پخش کنن  و بعدش Media.Preview v  رو نصب میکنم تا یک پیش نمایش از تمام فایل های تصویری تو ویندوز بیاد حتی فایل های فلش و فرمت های متفرقه

سعی مکینم سیستم رو طوری تحویل مشتری بدم که نیاز به دانلود هیچی نداشته باشه.من ویندوز هامو یک سال گارانتی میکنم تا حالا به ندرت برگشتی داشتم.

موفق باشید.

----------

*bamsi*,*enter360*,*kharad*,*mavaramat*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## akbarof

برنامه پیش نمایش فایل های تصویری

----------

*17mousavi*,*amir99*,*bamsi*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز برنامه پیش نمایش فایلهای تصویری شما زیاد مربوط به این تاپیک نبود. کاش در بخش نرم افزارها قرار میدادین و این اگر کارش ایجاد thumbnail برای فایلهای تصویری هست توصیه میکنم استفاده نکنید چون سیستم را کند میکند . اگر مورد دیگری هست که هیچ...

در مورد درایورها فکر نمیکنم منظور ایشون چنین چیزی بود. طبیعتا هر ویندوزی که نصب میشود نیاز به نصب درایور دارد و من نیازی به گفتن آن ندیدم.
موارد دیگری هم گه گفتین همانطور که گفتن نیاز به نصبشان نیست و خود برنامه ها انها را با خود نصب میکنند. مگر موارد خاص که اگر لازم بود (که تا حالا برای من پیش نیامده) همان موقع می توانند نصب کنند.
دایرکت ایکس از ورژن 10 به بالای ان در دل خود ویندوز هست و اینگونه نیست که نیاز به نصب داشته باشد. فقط نیاز به آپدیت های خاص برای هر بازی دارد که همه بازیها فایلهای آپدیت مورد نیاز برای دایرکت ایکس در سی دی هایشان هست یا از اینترنت خودشان میگیرند. و اگر شما از قبل چیزی هم نصب کرده باشید بدرد آنها نمیخورد انها فایلهای خودشان را نیاز دارند.
موفق باشید

----------

*17mousavi*,*A.R.T*,*akbarof*,*bamsi*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## 17mousavi

سلام
اگه ویندوز 7 نصب میکنید یک پچ امنیتی برای غیر فعال کردن گجگتهای ویندوز هست که ظاهرن شرکت مایکروسافت ارائه کرده که من همیشه برا مشتری نصب میکنم اونم نصب کنید اسمش MicrosoftFixit50906 هست نمیدونم شاید بعضی از ویندوزهای 7 که به روز ترند این پچ رو خود به خود داشته باشن . حالت ریموت رو هم برا مشتری اگه نیازش نباشه میبندم از روش زیر:
Rightclick "My Computer" then click Properties.
On the lefthand side click Remote Settings.
Next click the Remote tab if it's not open.
Unchecking first checkbox

----------

*akbarof*,*bamsi*,*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

البته ریموت دسکتاپ زمانی میتونه مورد استفاده قرار بگیره که فرد استفاده کننده دارای یک IP Valid باشه یا در شبکه داخلی قرار گرفته باشه. در غیر این صورت قابل استفاده نیست.
البته بدون داشتن یوزر و پسوورد فایروال ویندوز اجازه ورود نمیده ولی به هر حال کسایی که خیلی حرفه ای هستند ممکنه بتونن از اون رد شن ، بیشتر این قابلیت را برای سرورهای شرکتهای بزرگ می بندند و روی سیستمهای شخصی زیاد مهم نیست.
اونجا پورت 3389 مربوط به ریموت دسکتاپ معمولی ویندوز هم میبندند.

----------

*17mousavi*,*A.R.T*,*akbarof*,*bamsi*

----------


## 17mousavi

سلام
البته این بحث به این تایپیک مربوط نمیشه ولی یک جایی خوندم یک کرم هست که بدون اینکه متوجه بشی از طریق ایمیل وارد میشه و وبکم و میکروفن سیستم رو بدون اینکه چراغش روشن بشه فعال میکنه و از زندگیت جاسوسی میکنه! و برا شخص یا اشخاص خارجی ارسال میکنه. به همین خاطر کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه.

----------

*bamsi*

----------


## tekno

بعد از نصب درایورها  و برنامه های مورد نیاز کاربر. البته بسته به کاربر که حرفه ای باشه یا عادی نصب برنامه های اضافه چه اهمیتی داره جز سنگین کردن سیستم و سر در گمی کاربر مثلا برای یک کاربر عادی بیای برنامه نویسی هم نصب کنی ابتدا برنامه های مورد نیاز وبا پیشرفت کاربر برنامه های لازم را خودش نیازه داره واز شما می خواد

----------

*bamsi*

----------


## enter360

به نظر من هر دسته از مشتری فرق میکنه یکی به اینترنت وصل میشه یکی فقط فیلم نگاه میکنه با سیستم 
بعضی ها هم دانشجو هستن و یا نرم افزار خاص میخوان 
من معمولا لیست زیر رو برای مشتری نصب میکنم + افیس و فتوشاپ





Mozilla FireFox
 Flash Player
WinRAR
7zip
.ACROBAT READER XI
.Internet Download Manager
ACDSee Photo Manager
KMPlayer
K-Lite_Codec_Pack mega
Nero
.Microsoft NET Framework
USB.Safely.Remove
anti virus
office+photoshop

----------

*bamsi*

----------


## bamsi

> به نظر من هر دسته از مشتری فرق میکنه یکی به اینترنت وصل میشه یکی فقط فیلم نگاه میکنه با سیستم 
> بعضی ها هم دانشجو هستن و یا نرم افزار خاص میخوان 
> من معمولا لیست زیر رو برای مشتری نصب میکنم + افیس و فتوشاپ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozilla FireFox
> ...


سلام دوست من .در صورت امکان بفرمایید چقدر دستمزد میگیرید.متشکرم

----------


## 17mousavi

نصب سیستم عامل+درایورها+این برنامه های کاربردی(البته سعی میکنم اکثرن کرکشون رو بزنم) 30 تومان!

----------

*bamsi*,*kh.a*

----------


## kh.a

> نصب سیستم عامل+درایورها+این برنامه های کاربردی(البته سعی میکنم اکثرن کرکشون رو بزنم) 30 تومان!


دوست عزیز در صورت امکان شهر خودتون رو بفرمائید ؟

چون تو شهر ما خیلی بخوای بگیری از مشتری 15 تومن

----------

*bamsi*

----------


## kh.a

یه سوالی برام پیش اومده 

دوستان نرم افزاری سراغ ندارند که بصورت اتوماتیک تعداد نرم افزار رو نصب کنه و دیگه نخواد همه این کارها رو به صورت تکی انجام داد ؟

با تشکر

----------

*bamsi*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## bamsi

> دوست عزیز در صورت امکان شهر خودتون رو بفرمائید ؟
> 
> چون تو شهر ما خیلی بخوای بگیری از مشتری 15 تومن


استاد،من در شهر جديد پرنددر جنوب غربي تهران مستقر هستم

----------

*شعبانيان*

----------


## 17mousavi

سلام
نصب این برنامه ها چطوره کارشون چیه؟ ضرورین؟

DotNet
PhysX
RuntimePack
RuntimeRun
DirectX

----------

*bamsi*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## شعبانيان

> یه سوالی برام پیش اومده 
> 
> دوستان نرم افزاری سراغ ندارند که بصورت اتوماتیک تعداد نرم افزار رو نصب کنه و دیگه نخواد همه این کارها رو به صورت تکی انجام داد ؟
> 
> با تشکر



سلام 

میدانم دیر شده برای جواب دادن ولی این برنامه بسیار خوبی است برای نرم افزار های لازم وجدید برای کامپیوتر...............

----------

*bamsi*,*kh.a*

----------


## habibi92

> سلام
> نصب این برنامه ها چطوره کارشون چیه؟ ضرورین؟
> 
> DotNet
> PhysX
> RuntimePack
> RuntimeRun
> DirectX


این نرم افزار ها بیشتر بستر اجرا
یا به عبارتی پیش نیاز هستن برای نصب بازی و نرم افزار های مختلف .
بهتره که همیشه روی سیستم نصب باشن به صورت پکیج کامل نت فریمورک ها

----------

*bamsi*,*kh.a*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## habibi92

> سلام 
> 
> میدانم دیر شده برای جواب دادن ولی این برنامه بسیار خوبی است برای نرم افزار های لازم وجدید برای کامپیوتر...............


این دوستمون فک کنم منظورش این باشه که مثلا یه پکیج نرم افزاری رو خودش به صورت اتوماتیک نصب کنه مثل بعضی از ویندوز های شرکت زیتون یا نوین پندار که بعد از نصب کامل ویندوز پکیج نرم افزاری کاملی مثل افیس یا فتوشاپ یا نرم افزار های جانبی رو خودش به صورت اتوماتیک نصب میکنه .

----------

*bamsi*,*kh.a*

----------

